# Nitrate Reductor



## Guest

does anyone have any preference on how well nitrate reductors work? i might be getting an Aqua Medic Nitrate Reductor 1000 in a used tank kit (this guy's throwing out everything) and i was just curious as to how well it works and stuff.


----------



## Guest

so i guess no one's ever used one?


----------



## solar-ton

ive used them before they work okay i think they break up the NO3 into nitrogen and oxygen


----------



## TheOldSalt

I haven't used that particular model, but I've used others, and to tell the truth, I've found them to be a royal pain not worth the trouble. Plants do a much better job with a lot less hassle.


----------



## Damon

Heh, I thought this was a saltwater topic. I didn't know they made nitrate reducers for freshwater tanks. My guess is they aren't worth it but I have never used (nor do I want to) one.


----------



## Guest

i wont be buying it because this guy is just throwing it in with the rest of the stuff going with the tank. i dont know if it's for salt or fresh...i just know that he bought it for his freshwater tank (but he didnt seem that knowledgable). i was just wondering if it might help or if i should just get rid of it.


----------



## Damon

Get rid of it. Do the waterchanges or plant the tank.


----------



## solar-ton

yeah its alyaws better to do it natrually people who use chemicals their fishes lifespan is shortend a little


----------



## Guest

it's not using chemicals from my understanding. it's using biological filtration.
i was gonna plant the tank anyways, so ill talk to my mom about selling it or something.


----------



## Cichlid Man

It depends what model it is, some are better than others. Do some research about the particular one you have. I'm sure it will come in handy but don't rely heavily upon it. Basically don't trust it unless you are appsolutely sure it won't backfire.


----------



## Guest

how would it backfire?


----------



## Cichlid Man

If you don't maintain it, the nitrates my leak back into the system.


----------



## euRasian32

Freshwater clams, along with plants, are natures best nitrate reducers. (and a constant source of clean, flowing water)


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yes but can you really rely on a clam?


----------



## solar-ton

about 10 in a 30 gallon and a few plants will work theyre perfect for the perfect ecosystem thing


----------



## euRasian32

I dunno, I worded my last post giving clams a lot of credit in which I have no experience with, along with my post having nothing to do with "equipment and technologies", just ignore that post and allow me to clarify.

Plants are one of natures best nitrate reducers, and I've read that FW clams can also be benificial, but you need a lot of clams to actually show signs of nitrates being reduced. There are other advantages of FW clams, especially in a sand substrated, that out-weigh them "reducing nitrates".


----------



## solar-ton

t=another problem is the babies are like parasites to fish they latch on to them and suck their slime coats and possibly blood


----------



## Cichlid Man

10!!! Slow down tiger before you crash through the fence!


----------

